# pay to stop at the store



## FueledByParamore

I have a question. Say someone asked me will you please drive me to target/or other store and wait for me to pick up a few things. They also say I can leave the app on while they are shopping. Does the app still give us money when the car not running but the app is left on? I've herd some people tell me you dont get payed when the car not moving and some people tell me after 5 minutes of car not moving you will start to get payed and someone else like you get payed even when car not moving. So is it ok to let people go shopping and you wait for them? or should i say you need to request a new driver after your done shopping so i can continue on?


----------



## UberXTampa

FueledByParamore said:


> I have a question. Say someone asked me will you please drive me to target/or other store and wait for me to pick up a few things. They also say I can leave the app on while they are shopping. Does the app still give us money when the car not running but the app is left on? I've herd some people tell me you dont get payed when the car not moving and some people tell me after 5 minutes of car not moving you will start to get payed and someone else like you get payed even when car not moving. So is it ok to let people go shopping and you wait for them? or should i say you need to request a new driver after your done shopping so i can continue on?


I learned the lesson hard just yesterday. I refused such a request. Instead, the common wisdom in the group is to drive in circles to rack up miles until the pax comes out!


----------



## CLAkid

The app records miles driven and time. So if you wait for the PAX and do not drive then you will still be paid the rate per minute, which isn't much. Personally, I do not mind waiting the few minutes it takes for them to run in and out of the store, especially if it is a longer ride.


----------



## UberXTampa

I think grocery shoppers will eb my favorite riders going forward! I will gladly accept their offer to wait. I will pick a circle that I will loop-until-pax-is-here!


----------



## FueledByParamore

i've just had people tell me it goes by milage and minutes and if you leave it for like 5 minutes they think your stuck in traffic and give money like that and ive herd some people say drive in circles while your waiting for them to rack up miles/money and others like it still gives you money as long as the app is on trip still so i get 100 different answers from people


----------



## FueledByParamore

but do we still get payed while there shopping if you park the car and wait or does the car always have to be moving 24/7 to get payed?


----------



## UberXTampa

FueledByParamore said:


> i've just had people tell me it goes by milage and minutes and if you leave it for like 5 minutes they think your stuck in traffic and give money like that and ive herd some people say drive in circles while your waiting for them to rack up miles/money and others like it still gives you money as long as the app is on trip still so i get 100 different answers from people


In Tampa, stand still = time = 013 cents a minute which Uber takes 20% of. Drive and you get $1.10/mile on top which Uber takes 20% off.


----------



## nutzareus

No! Don't do this! Even in DC market it's $0.20/minute = $12/hour. Not worth it! You're better off ending the ride there and fish for another fare! Stop enabling these SOBs, you're not their chauffeur!


----------



## SOLA-RAH

nutzareus said:


> No! Don't do this! Even in DC market it's $0.20/minute = $12/hour. Not worth it! You're better off ending the ride there and fish for another fare! Stop enabling these SOBs, you're not their chauffeur!


I used to think this way. Now I think of it as a paid break...stretch the legs, grab a bite to eat or a drink, pay the water bill, or simply close your eyes for a bit. $9.60/hr for doing nothing is still way better than $0. You could even go for a walk in the parking lot with the phone in your pocket and you'll get paid for the mileage, lol. Think of all the times you wished you could've done any of those things above, but couldn't due to either being on a hot streak of rides or were out in the middle of nowhere.

But I'm still waiting for the opportunity to work out an agreed-upon deal with the passenger that while on a longer Target/grocery store trip where they intend for me to wait while they shop, that I'm going to leisurely circle the parking lot continuously until they are ready to leave.

But even at 10mph, per minute would then be 37¢/min ($22.20/hr). When comparing that ever-so slightly higher fare for quite a bit of effort, I'd still just rather close my eyes and catch a few winks with the meter running.

During guarantee hours? I will encourage passenger to take all the time in the world as I sit still. Heck, I might even offer to pay them $5-10/hr to take even longer depending on how high the guarantee is.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SOLA-RAH said:


> I used to think this way. Now I think of it as a paid break...stretch the legs, grab a bite to eat or a drink, pay the water bill, or simply close your eyes for a bit. $9.60/hr for doing nothing is still way better than $0. You could even go for a walk in the parking lot with the phone in your pocket and you'll get paid for the mileage, lol. Think of all the times you wished you could've done any of those things above, but couldn't due to either being on a hot streak of rides or were out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> But I'm still waiting for the opportunity to work out an agreed-upon deal with the passenger that while on a longer Target/grocery store trip where they intend for me to wait while they shop, that I'm going to leisurely circle the parking lot continuously until they are ready to leave.
> 
> But even at 10mph, per minute would then be 37¢/min ($22.20/hr). When comparing that ever-so slightly higher fare for quite a bit of effort, I'd still just rather close my eyes and catch a few winks with the meter running.
> 
> During guarantee hours? I will encourage passenger to take all the time in the world as I sit still. Heck, I might even offer to pay them $5-10/hr to take even longer depending on how high the guarantee is.


I don't wait if it's not a surge. Surge it depends--if I think he surge will likely end soon I'll wait as the rest of the trip is basically another surge trip. Otherwise my next trip will likely be a non surge (but not because I won't take non surge trips. Lol)

Guarantees are different. Here in houston they increased the number of trips you need in a given period (all calculated separately). It can be tough to get the minimum sometimes. So if I have my guarantee I'll wait. But if not I need another trip. Mostly I beat the guarantees though so it's not often a factor for me.


----------



## UBERxGc

To simply answer your question, you get paid per minute whether your car is moving or not. 
But it is too low. 
For me, i do not mind waiting if it is quiet and i was not getting requests back to back. 
On a saturday night, i will never wait. 
I noticed on another thread you mentioned your rating was too low. Take that into consideration. Accept to wait if you think a low rating would hurt you more than making a few dollars less.


----------



## Uberdawg

Here our per minute time is a quarter. $15 an hour. My car isn't moving so I am not spending anything. Even on good nights, I am making maybe $20 an hour after expenses (and that's on a good night), so yea, I don't mind waiting. Waiting at XL rates even better.


----------



## OCBob

Hate to be a grammar nazi but damn it, it is "heard" not herd" and "paid" not "payed".

In OC/LA, it is $8.64 net to you to set per hour. That is less than minimum wage. If you don't want to do that then explain the pay to them. If you don't mind but not happy about the pay, let them know you will wait for $1 every 10 minutes they shop...in cash. This way you are averaging $14.60 per hour for doing nothing but napping (or playing on your phone).
If it is busy and especially surging? **** no you don't wait. Once again, playing the guarantee game is another story.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Nope, I left a girl yesterday who wanted me to wait, she said "can you wait, i be back in 10 minutes?". Sure, 10 minutes and a cart full of groceries that you assume i'll have to help you with. Anyone you pick up at a grocery store likely isn't going far, so i tend to do an anonymous survey before picking up.


----------



## ATXFALCON

I had a lady ask if I would wait for her while she was shopping last week. If was 1 in the after noon, and it was only a couple mile trip. So I waited for her, whole trip took about 50 min, and I got $19. Better than doing 4, 2 mile trips, but it's possible I could have lost out on a better fair. It was 1 pm, and I wasn't feeling it, so it's really a judgment call.


----------



## john djjjoe

UberXTampa said:


> I learned the lesson hard just yesterday. I refused such a request. Instead, the common wisdom in the group is to drive in circles to rack up miles until the pax comes out!


If you are reported you there is a not-bad chance you will be deactivated as soon as this is obvious to the CSR from your logs.


----------



## elelegido

FueledByParamore said:


> so i get 100 different answers from people


Conventional wisdom is in short supply on this forum. Whaddayagonnado...


----------



## Sacto Burbs

@FueledByParamore - here are your rates in Orlando:

https://www.uber.com/cities/orlando

The fare is gross $0.13 per minute - $0.10 to you per minute. Wait 10 minutes, you get $1 plus the return fare - unless they make you wait and then forget to tell you they are not coming out.


----------



## KayKay

Has any drivers in Houston experienced any Uber software glitches? Yesterday, as soon as I began a trip, the software would immediately end it. This happened three times.


----------



## krazydrive

I always say no and end the trip at the store.


----------

